# Akasa 22 cm blue led fan



## Saakki (Mar 4, 2008)

Anyone has any personal Xperiences of this huge windmill? Any good installing it to side of my rig? 

Application  	  PC Case fan
 Frame dimension 	 220x30mm (170mm fittings)
 Fan speed 	 600 RPM
 Fan airflow 	 95.63 CFM
 Fan life expectancy 	 30.000/hrs
 Bearing type 	 Sleeve Bearing
 Connector 	 4-pin PSU Molex connector
 Voltage rating 	 12V
 Noise level 	 23 dB(A)
 Product code 	 AK-F2230SM-CB







http://www.akasa.co.uk/

those specs are pretty good imo BUT i searched a bit and noticed that some people think that it messes up your "from front to back" air -route ..some sources say , in the other hand , that it cools whole mobo pretty efficiently..maybe im about to buy one and try to invent something different with this beast

Price is about 14 euros in finnish netstore.

decided to put this in mod section since this is very modding related thingy.


----------



## calvary1980 (Mar 4, 2008)

the only real benefit 200/250mm fans offer is aerial coverage.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=327&products_id=20929

this is probably the best performing model out aside from actually building your own. I don't think there is a future for these fans.

- Christine


----------



## Saakki (Mar 4, 2008)

okay then 25 thats a beast..yeah i think that not rly for those who look good cooling systems..but for enthusiast modders who wanna make some sick mods..im ordering one later  

- Jakki


----------



## calvary1980 (Mar 4, 2008)

I don't even think enthusiasts would touch these they do not out perform a 120mm fan, from a marketing stand point these fans which are in the Thermaltake Armor and Antec 900 make it attractive these fans would make a good replacement but thats about it.

- Christine


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Mar 4, 2008)

I have an 80x80mm case fan from Akasa. A bit old (over 5 years old). But it is still holding. It has a built in thermal sensor, this is a fan that has never let me down as yet. It's from an old PSU I had on my K6 system way back then.

However, I don't know if it's ball bearing but I would guess it is. Some of the other fans are as old, but I have to put grease on the bearings (sleave bearing) to keep the noise down a bit.

I also have a "glow in the dark" PATA rounded cable from AKASA.

But I don't know so much about their new products. Buy and try is all I can say.


----------



## Saakki (Mar 4, 2008)

yeah its not expensive and i have a case ready for that to slap on 

all in all i think Akasa makes pretty reliable products as i have tested..but 22 cm fan is a epenis enlarger cant deny that


----------



## Necrofire (Mar 4, 2008)

I've got a 25cm fan, and I can attest that having it in a side panel does disrupt the front to back airflow, but with it installed, I had my front fan reversed so that all the intake came in through my 110cfm side fan.

My temps were ~2 or 3 C lower than without it, probably because I had shotty cooling back then.


----------



## Saakki (Mar 5, 2008)

alrighty thanks for sharing that exp


----------



## Necrofire (Mar 6, 2008)

It's too bad you can't find my case anymore, it was $30 when I got it. Nowadays when you see a case with a 25cm fan, it's >$90.


----------

